# Holy Crap Water Block



## ScottALot

*Gold Block + Questions*

     

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27631






Actually a little tempted to get it just for the ability to say I have a gold waterblock.


----------



## Motoxrdude

ScottALot said:


> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually a little tempted to get it just for the ability to say I have a *copper *waterblock.



Fixed it for yea :good:


----------



## ganzey

lol



> *** HOT *** EK-Supreme HF High Flow - #1 CPU Water Block - *FULL COPPER* - GOLD


----------



## ScottALot

Full copper, gold plated. I still have the ability to say I have a gold water block.


----------



## bomberboysk

I'd rather have a silver plated one..better thermal properties than gold.


----------



## just a noob

This thing looks like ass, the plating is pretty low quality, it looks more like brass to me


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> I'd rather have a silver plated one..better thermal properties than gold.



 And better looks... I wish they had one of them instead of the nickel plated.


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> This thing looks like ass, the plating is pretty low quality, it looks more like brass to me



I agree, i thought it was just brushed copper when i saw the photo, took me a second to realize it was "gold plated" The nickel looks pretty sweet as well though, even though i'm not one for looks on a pc, if there was a silver plated one i'd definately go for it(the HF has been the block ive been planing on replacing my GTZ with for awhile).


----------



## ScottALot

Y'know what? I'm gonna contact an EK guy at Xtremesystems... see if they're making a silver one.


----------



## bomberboysk

> This is a Performance-PCs.com Special Edition! We used our own  plate shop to offer you this beautiful gold finish product! This one really stands out from the crowd.



Yeah...i'd give hank over at ppc's a call instead of ek


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah...i'd give hank over at ppc's a call instead of ek



*facepalm* I already sent the email


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> *facepalm* I already sent the email



EK wouldnt do a special edition just for ppc's, not enough volume compared to the entire market available out there, not to mention its not listed on their website.

Not that i would recommend buying from hank anyhow, ive had some bad experiences from there.


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> Y'know what? I'm gonna contact an EK guy at Xtremesystems... see if they're making a silver one.



They aren't, they never have(there have been gold plated blocks before as well), so i don't know why they would now
anyways, this is what proper gold plating looks like:


----------



## ScottALot

Damn, dude, that's an amazing finish!

BBSK, can you evaluate on your experiences with PPCs? Is it more on the stuff that they do themselves, or is it everything that they sell?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Damn, dude, that's an amazing finish!
> 
> BBSK, can you evaluate on your experiences with PPCs? Is it more on the stuff that they do themselves, or is it everything that they sell?



Ive had shipping issues with them, stuff come "new" that looked like it had been opened, etc. Actually, someone i know on another forum just got their FC-2 back...after 2 months and a couple weeks of waiting because their first one came opened and looked used and didnt work.

Pardon my language here, but a few people have gone to calling ppc's "Hank's house of s**t"


----------



## ScottALot

Oh, okay, I was thinking you were talking about stuff like plating falling off, etc...


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> Ive had shipping issues with them, stuff come "new" that looked like it had been opened, etc. Actually, someone i know on another forum just got their FC-2 back...after 2 months and a couple weeks of waiting because their first one came opened and looked used and didnt work.
> 
> Pardon my language here, but a few people have gone to calling ppc's "Hank's house of s**t"



There's worse, "HFS" I'm sure you can figure that out, but Hank is always right, and you are always wrong, plus he charges almost double for shipping what Alex/Quoc(PTS), John(Jab), or Gary(Sidewinder's)


----------



## ScottALot

Shipping? I have a 350$ cartload of stuff and shipping is like 8$...


----------



## just a noob

Check again, It's over $10 for a priority flatrate box(which i think is $4.95 online) on the EK supreme HF delrin/nickel(also $5 higher than sidewinders)


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> Check again, It's over $10 for a priority flatrate box(which i think is $4.95 online) on the EK supreme HF delrin/nickel(also $5 higher than sidewinders)


Well, it depends on the size of the flatrate box. The small is $4.95, the mediums are $10.60 or so online, and not sure on the large. Doubt you could fit a waterblock in the small flatrate box.

I generally buy all my stuff from John and Gary, although once in awhile the guys over at petras get my business.


----------



## ScottALot

I'm getting a lot of wire extensions, a block, the Venomous X, a couple fans for that, 5 fans for my future water cooling system, 3 fans for the side panel, a light switch panel, a GPU heatsink, and some pin removers. I don't want to pay separate shipping from a buttload of other websites... so far, it seems that PPC's is my only choice. Unless someone can find a better place to find these:


----------



## bomberboysk

I wouldnt recommend those pin removers, your best off just getting the sunbeam kit. Why are you paying $6 for an LED with a power connetor? You can get 4 molex pins, 2 molex connectors, and 2 led's for like $2, and end up with two led's. Most of that stuff you can find from gary and john, and the rest i would bet frozencpu or petra has, perhaps barring the yate loon's. Buy as little as possible from hank IMHO.


----------



## just a noob

get this in place of that zalman thing: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Thermalright-T-Rad2-VGA-Cooler-190p1499.htm
they should also have those fans/accessories
I would get a true from Sidewinders seeing as it looks to be temporary: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulexrevc.html
waterblock(couple bucks more, but it's the nickel version): http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekhfac.html
edit: you can use staples in place of that pin remover, and i use this to remove molex pins(the file):


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> get this in place of that zalman thing: http://www.koolertek.com/computer-parts/pc/Thermalright-T-Rad2-VGA-Cooler-190p1499.htm
> they should also have those fans/accessories
> I would get a true from Sidewinders seeing as it looks to be temporary: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulexrevc.html
> waterblock(couple bucks more, but it's the nickel version): http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekhfac.html
> edit: you can use staples in place of that pin remover, and i use this to remove molex pins(the file):



Yeah, staples work well as a pin remover. Those commercial pin removers break pretty easily while a supply of staples is pretty cheap


----------



## ScottALot

The LED is for my reservoir... it has a 5mm hole for an LED, but it only came with blue.

Okay, it seems that I don't want to get anything too major from PPCs. How about this: I still buy the fans, the led, and the fan controller from PPCs, but the block, Venomous, and GPU heatsink will be bought from other sites. I want to get the fans from PPCs, because (I know it's cheap stuff, but I'd rather have it than nothing) they come with sleeving and remain low-priced.

EDIT: [You guys posted, and I couldn't see it until now]

I will definitely get that Thermalright GPU Cooler
The Venomous is for my AMD system, not my future i7-860 system, so I'll stick with Venomous.
Definitely getting the Nickel/Acetal Block.
Are you guys sure that staples wouldn't damage the wires themselves? It sounds risky to me, but it sounds like you guys have done it before.


----------



## just a noob

Why? Hank will bend you over for shipping, and his secretary won't give a rat's ass if they screw up the order?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> The LED is for my reservoir... it has a 5mm hole for an LED, but it only came with blue.
> 
> Okay, it seems that I don't want to get anything too major from PPCs. How about this: I still buy the fans, the led, and the fan controller from PPCs, but the block, Venomous, and GPU heatsink will be bought from other sites. I want to get the fans from PPCs, because (I know it's cheap stuff, but I'd rather have it than nothing) they come with sleeving and remain low-priced.



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1778/ele-12/5mm_Red_LED.html

Just solder a couple wires to it, throw a resistor inline, and attach it to a molex connector. Very easy (For 12v single LED you would need a single 1/2 watt 330 ohm resistor)


----------



## ScottALot

just a noob said:


> Why? Hank will bend you over for shipping, and his secretary won't give a rat's ass if they screw up the order?



Because I don't want to pay shipping for 8 different sites and have to stare at blue and green wires all day.



bomberboysk said:


> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1778/ele-12/5mm_Red_LED.html
> 
> Just solder a couple wires to it, throw a resistor inline, and attach it to a molex connector. Very easy (For 12v single LED you would need a single 1/2 watt 330 ohm resistor)



I don't have a solder...


----------



## ScottALot

Hey, the wiring on the side panel is going to be very strange... I have a few questions for you guys. (HAF 932)

I want the side panel to come off one of three ways:
Hinged on the left side.
Hinged on the right side.
No hinge, side panel just drops straight down.

Which one do you think would be best?

Also, I could save money getting a mess of wires, or I could get this http://www.jab-tech.com/Sunbeam-Multi-Fan-Power-Port-pr-3371.html and attach it to the side panel so taking the panel off would only require the removal of a molex. Good idea?


----------



## just a noob

well, gary does have the venomous X, just not with the amd mounting plates, $11 cheaper than hank: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thvexcpuco.html


----------



## ScottALot

Okay, if someone can find a place to get 3 CM R4s (Smoke) for <27$, then the only things I'll be getting from PPCs are the red led (I don't want to solder) and some wire extensions.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Okay, if someone can find a place to get 3 CM R4s (Smoke) for <27$, then the only things I'll be getting from PPCs are the red led (I don't want to solder) and some wire extensions.


 Give me $6 and ill solder you an LED, LOL. (actually, you would probably want two LED's with about a ~3" leash on them, because the xspc res top can hold two led's. Buying all the supplies you would need from ratshack would cost you less than the price of one of those led's, assuming you would have a soldering iron and solder)

Anyhow:
http://www.directron.com/r4c2r20acgp.html


----------



## ScottALot

> I don't have a solder...



Okay, thanks for the fan link.
Could I actually pay you 6$?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Okay, thanks for the fan link.
> Could I actually pay you 6$?


Well, i'd have to pickup some sleeving and stuff, totally nil on that sorta stuff atm.


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Well, i'd have to pickup some sleeving and stuff, totally nil on that sorta stuff atm.



Do you know if anyone sells dual-LED red wires?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Do you know if anyone sells dual-LED red wires?


Not AFAIK.


----------



## ScottALot

Should I just order two of 'em? Does the second one add all that much extra lighting?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Should I just order two of 'em? Does the second one add all that much extra lighting?


I wouldnt waste that much money on an LED....For the price of two of them, you may as well just pickup a cheap soldering iron and such. Its a handy skill to have.


----------



## ScottALot

Aaagh, it's too much trouble! I'm just gonna get one. I saw a video with a lit up XSPC top res and it's pretty bright with just one.


----------



## xxartanisxx

bomberboysk said:


> I'd rather have a silver plated one..better thermal properties than gold.



Right on  cheaper and looks cooler as well


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-High-pr-3940.html 2 Ultra Kazes
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekhfac.html WaterBlock
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1redl.html 3 Red Yate Loons
http://www.directron.com/r4c2r20acgp.html 3 R4s
http://www.moddersmart.com/en/dual-5mm-leds-w-tailed-standard-4-pin-connector-red.html Dual-LED Wire (thanks BBSK)
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ension_Premium_Cable_-_300mm_CB-3F.html#blank I'll be soldering the side panel wires together and extending with this.

The Rheobus Extreme Fan Controller has six channels
1. Ultra Kazes
2. Yate Loons
3. Side Panel (R4)
4. 230mm Red Front
5. Excalibur (rear)
6. One of the CCFLs

And I have written down a small list of a kind of budget for certain parts, or what a certain part I'm looking at is around (has a rough shipping cost included):

GPU (XFX 5850 probably) 320$
CPU Block (Supreme HF Nickel/Acetal) 105$ (with compression fittings added for looks  )
GPU Block (x1) (EK 5850 Block) 110$
CPU (i7-860 from Microcenter) 200$
MOBO (ASUS Maximus III Formula Recertified) 185$
SLEEVING (MDPC-X) 55$
PSU (PC P&C 750W Silencer CrossFire Edition) 60$
RAM (http://tinyurl.com/yk7lenh) 150$
HDDs (2x 500GB RAID 0 WD Caviar) 120$
FANS ~60$
ASSORTED EXTRAS ~20$


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-ULTRA-KAZE-120-x-38-mm-Case-Fan-High-pr-3940.html 2 Ultra Kazes
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekhfac.html WaterBlock
> http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1redl.html 3 Red Yate Loons
> http://www.directron.com/r4c2r20acgp.html 3 R4s
> http://www.moddersmart.com/en/dual-5mm-leds-w-tailed-standard-4-pin-connector-red.html Dual-LED Wire (thanks BBSK)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ension_Premium_Cable_-_300mm_CB-3F.html#blank I'll be soldering the side panel wires together and extending with this.
> 
> The Rheobus Extreme Fan Controller has six channels
> 1. Ultra Kazes
> 2. Yate Loons
> 3. Side Panel (R4)
> 4. 230mm Red Front
> 5. Excalibur (rear)
> 6. One of the CCFLs
> 
> And I have written down a small list of a kind of budget for certain parts, or what a certain part I'm looking at is around (has a rough shipping cost included):
> 
> GPU (XFX 5850 probably) 320$
> CPU Block (Supreme HF Nickel/Acetal) 105$ (with compression fittings added for looks  )
> GPU Block (x1) (EK 5850 Block) 110$
> CPU (i7-860 from Microcenter) 200$
> MOBO (ASUS Maximus III Formula Recertified) 185$
> SLEEVING (MDPC-X) 55$
> PSU (PC P&C 750W Silencer CrossFire Edition) 60$
> RAM (http://tinyurl.com/yk7lenh) 150$
> HDDs (2x 500GB RAID 0 WD Caviar) 120$
> FANS ~60$
> ASSORTED EXTRAS ~20$



Those are the low speed yate's, performance pc's is about the only place to find the high speed ones(might just have to bite the bullet on it).


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Those are the low speed yate's, performance pc's is about the only place to find the high speed ones(might just have to bite the bullet on it).



Alright, I can get 'em for 4$ each there. Check the link on the memory, because there doesn't seem to be much of a difference between the two sets.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Alright, I can get 'em for 4$ each there. Check the link on the memory, because there doesn't seem to be much of a difference between the two sets.



You must first designate which items to compare by clicking on the appropriate check box in the product listing.

If you want red, your better off with LED light bars vs. CCFL's, "red" ccfls are closer to orange/pink.


----------



## just a noob

Where did you get $105 on the cpu block? because if you want that all copper supreme, I would wait, because Gary might be getting some plated copper supremes in


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> Where did you get $105 on the cpu block? because if you want that all copper supreme, I would wait, because Gary might be getting some plated copper supremes in



Im thinking he is adding cost of compressions.


----------



## just a noob

That's like $10+80 for the block and shipping, i think anyway


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> That's like $10+80 for the block and shipping, i think anyway



No idea, but he did link this block in that same post:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekhfac.html


----------



## ScottALot

I'm not sure what compressions I should get... I just don't want to see the clamps near my block. Should I get 45 degrees so the rad --> block is easier?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> I'm not sure what compressions I should get... I just don't want to see the clamps near my block. Should I get 45 degrees so the rad --> block is easier?



Straight fittings provide the best flow.


----------



## ScottALot

But if you have to bend the tubing really hard then that decreases flow... do you think I'll be able to get by with straight ones?


----------



## TheCompFailure

bomberboysk said:


> I'd rather have a silver plated one..better thermal properties than gold.



Science FTW


----------



## ScottALot

The new guy laughs in my face.


----------



## ScottALot

Well... as a result of me and BBSK chatting I've switched back to the X58 side and am either looking at a Foxconn Flamingblade or an EVGA X58 SLI LE.

If I get the Flamingblade, my block choices will vary a lot, but if I get the SLI LE, I will get acetal blocks to keep a low profile look. Any input?


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Well... as a result of me and BBSK chatting I've switched back to the X58 side and am either looking at a Foxconn Flamingblade or an EVGA X58 SLI LE.
> 
> If I get the Flamingblade, my block choices will vary a lot, but if I get the SLI LE, I will get acetal blocks to keep a low profile look. Any input?



Flamingblade cpu VRM's are better and cooling is better


----------



## ScottALot

Haha, I can see you're excited for your 10K post, that was a fast reply!

Flamingblade it is, unless someone suggests otherwise... 

I might get a nickel plated Supreme HF "All Copper"... I don't think Hank does the plating himself.


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> Haha, I can see you're excited for your 10K post, that was a fast reply!
> 
> Flamingblade it is, unless someone suggests otherwise...
> 
> I might get a nickel plated Supreme HF "All Copper"... I don't think Hank does the plating himself.



Gary might be getting some of these in:


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Haha, I can see you're excited for your 10K post, that was a fast reply!
> 
> Flamingblade it is, unless someone suggests otherwise...
> 
> I might get a nickel plated Supreme HF "All Copper"... I don't think Hank does the plating himself.



The nickel ones are from EK themselves.


----------



## just a noob

Also, Gary is going to be closed until the 17th


----------



## ScottALot

Cool, I thought EK made the nickel ones, too.

Uh... noob... what are "those"?


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> Gary might be getting some of these in:


Tsk Tsk Tsk, rrtech....


----------



## ScottALot

Still don't know what they are.


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> Cool, I thought EK made the nickel ones, too.
> 
> Uh... noob... what are "those"?



That's an EK supreme HF with a custom nickel/chrome job


----------



## ScottALot

What's good/bad about it? Noob, you seem happy about it, but BBSK doesn't.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> What's good/bad about it? Noob, you seem happy about it, but BBSK doesn't.



The block is fine, RRR is what i dont like.


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> The block is fine, RRR is what i dont like.



what is wrong with RRR? 

beats all these forums out there pushing rubbish just because they got some kind of sponsorship...

i like the place and i have yet to find a better place for liquid cooling advice!


----------



## ScottALot

So will they be getting the full block or just a replacement for most of it?


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> So will they be getting the full block or just a replacement for most of it?



Of the plated EK supreme? Yes, it's the whole block, mounting hardware(I think the cu version comes with a backplate like the non cu version does), etc. Gary is going to be getting 15 or so of them sometime


----------



## ScottALot

Cool, cool, I'll have to take a look at that. This thread has kinda been moved to a thread called Project haf in the Desktop Computers section because it's "sort of" drifted off from the main topic.


----------

